# Shadow



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Shadow. What a handsome, kind face he had. Your post brought tears to my eyes. I pray that you find comfort in wonderful memories of him.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a handsome fellow. Run free, dear Shadow.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the passing of Shadow. Sending you strength. I love the pic of him sitting in the snow.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of such a beloved companion. They leave us much too soon, no matter how long we have with them.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful tribute to such a handsome boy. I hope those happy memories bring you comfort.

RIP Shadow


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Our condolences to your family, and very sorry for your tragic loss.
We know how you felt and what you went through.
Our prayer for Shadow - R.I.P. No more pains.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

he was such a gorgeous boy. May your memories help to comfort you during these sad days. Run free sweet Shadow.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Shadow was a beautiful boy. A million years would not be enough time . . .


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Shadow, what a handsome sugar-face! Run hard at the Bridge dear Shadow.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear of Shadow's passing. I loved all of the pics--but his face on the third one is absolutely perfect. What a beautiful fellow!

Both your family, your day care kids and Shadow were very lucky--to have been able to spend time with each other. You are all truely blessed.

Today is a sad day--but keep all of those wonderful memories close to your hearts.

RIP Shadow.

SJ


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Rest in peace, Shadow, and make friends with all of our beautiful golden angel pups. I'm so sorry that your sweet fella has left your family; he will remain snuggled in your hearts always, just where he was in life.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss that beautiful, sweet "old man."


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Shadow - a very handsome boy. I'm sure he is safely now at the bridge with new friends, and I hope that your memories of your lives together will help you through this sad and difficult time

Run free again Shadow and sleep softly


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So very sorry about Shadow, he had a wonderful life, but we all know it is never enough.

I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a handsome boy. I'm sure the kids all miss him, too. Remember him as he was, sweet and gentle.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss - Shadow sounds like an amazing dog

Run softly at the Bridge sweet boy


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. Shadow was a beautiful boy and sound likes you and your family have some wonderful memories of him--may those good memories help you through the coming days. Hope this poem helps--I thought of this while reading your lovely tribute to Shadow. 

_So this is where we part, My Friend,_
_and you'll run on, around the bend,_
_gone from sight, but not from mind,_
_new pleasures there you'll surely find._
_I will go on, I'll find the strength,_
_life measures quality, not its length._
_One long embrace before you leave,_
_share one last look, before I grieve._
_There are others, that much is ture,_
_but they be they, and they aren't you._
_And I, fair, impartial, or so I thought,_
_will remember well all you've taught._
_Your place I'll hold, you will be missed,_
_the fur I stroked, the nose I kissed._
_And as you journey to your final rest,_
_take with you this . . . I loved you best._
_Author unknown_


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for your pain, and I know there is a lot of it too. Shadow was a beautiful old boy. I don't think there is anything as beautiful as an Old Wise Golden and your Shadow was the poster boy of them all.

He will be in your heart forever as will your heart be in his as well. Prayers to you and "Run Shadow Run, play hard and sleep softly until you meet with your humans again"...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

RIP DEAR SHADOW-you were SO LOVED-My Snobear wil be greeting you at the Rainbow Bridge and you will run and play together!!

Dear Family:
What you said about Shadow is so beautiful!

Shadow was one of a kind, a true gentle giant. We run a daycare from our house, and each and every child was attached to him. He was an asset to this family and we will forever miss his wagging tale and gentle kiss. 

Shadow would have been 11 years old on August 11th. He had dark gold fur and a gorgeous black nose. *He had a kindness that radiated all around him. *Please say a prayer for our golden boy. We love you Shadow and we will miss you forever and a day [/QUOTE]


----------

